# ‘68 GTO converter question



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

From what I have found the ‘68 (probably other years also) came with 2 different torque converters.
The Economy option 2 bbl has a converter with 2.05 factor and the other engine options have the converter with 2.3 factor.
I have the 2.05 converter but now have a fresh engine built to approx 400 hp. WilI have any issues with this converter?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tim68 said:


> From what I have found the ‘68 (probably other years also) came with 2 different torque converters.
> The Economy option 2 bbl has a converter with 2.05 factor and the other engine options have the converter with 2.3 factor.
> I have the 2.05 converter but now have a fresh engine built to approx 400 hp. WilI have any issues with this converter?


From what I recall, the big cars had a lower stall and the GTO/High Performance cars got a little bit more - most likely due to the bigger cams as with bigger HP.

The factory stall was something like 1800 RPM's. I would go with a little higher stall with a higher HP/bigger than stock cam because these cams can sometimes require higher idle speeds to run good and when raising the idle, you will find that the higher RPM will want to over take the brakes and you have to stay on the brake with more pedal pressure than stock to keep the car from creeping forward. With the higher stall, it allows the engine to idle up higher and not need a heavier foot on the brakes to keep the car from rolling forward due to the additional/higher slip build into the converter.

I would go 2,200 - 2,500 RPM on a good "tight" stall converter that will keep heat down in the trans, act like stock, very little slip at light throttle/cruise, and then perform well from a stop when you mash the gas , or kick down the trans. It will jump the engine right up into a good power range of the cam and make the engine come alive.


----------

